# Code Of Practice For The Welfare Of Dogs



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen the code of practice for Dogs, that is currently up for consultation in Wales?

I will try and find the link for it in the Welsh Assembly, later.

But l have just finished reading it stands at 26 Pages long.

Quite comprehensive, but quite scary in so far as all the cop's we have been looking at for reptiles and mammals have not looked at exceeding 6-10.

Below are the main headings of which the 26 pages are dedicated to.

*Section 1: Its need for a suitable environment 
Section 2: Its need for a suitable diet 
Section 3: Its need to be able to exhibit normal behaviour patterns 
Section 4: Any need it has to be housed with, or apart from, other animals 
Section 5: Its need to be protected from pain, suffering, injury and disease 


17 Pages are specific to the practice with a further 9 dedicated to the legal implications.

Anyone who owns a dog even if not in Wales, should have a look at this, and as said l will try and find the link in the Assembly itself.

This is the introduction, and l think it relatively safe to say that when the codes do become active in England, all the codes will be written as such.

Dog code 2007 Draft 
CODE OF PRACTICE FOR THE WELFARE OF DOGS​Preface 

The aim of this code is to help you to look after your dog properly. Under the Animal Welfare Act 2006 ("the Act"), if you own or are responsible for an animal, you have a legal duty to take reasonable steps to ensure its welfare needs are met. This code explains what you need to do to meet the standard of care the law requires. 

If you are a parent or guardian of a child less than 16 years old, you are responsible for any animal that child is in charge of or owns. 

Breach of a provision of the code is not an offence in itself, but if proceedings are brought against you for a welfare offence under the Act, the court may take into account the extent to which you have complied with the code in deciding whether you have committed an offence or have met the required standard of care. You should also be aware that failure to meet your ‘duty of care’ may cause unnecessary suffering, leading to the more serious offence of cruelty under the Act. 

The code features information shown in shaded boxes which highlight and summarise the guidance in sections 1 to 5. 

You will also find reference in the code to ‘pet care specialists’. These are people who, through qualification or experience, can provide expert advice on welfare and some aspects of health for one or more types of pet animal. Examples are animal behaviourists, veterinary nurses and dedicated welfare organisations. 

To find out more about the Animal Welfare Act 2006, your responsibilities under it, and other legislation relating to dogs, see Appendix 1 at the end of this code. For further links, including links to other sources of information, see Appendix 2. 

You should be aware that the legislation cited in the code and Appendix 1 is correct at the date of issue but may be subject to subsequent change. 
This preface is not part of the code but is intended to explain its purpose and broad aims. Similarly Appendix 1, which provides information on the relevant legal requirements and Appendix 2, which lists some additional sources of information, are not part of the code itself. 

Date issued: December 2007 

Rory Matier
*


----------

